# Ringing Ears



## FatAndProud (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not sure what category to put this in...

But lately I've been experiencing ringing sounds in my left ear. Or like. It feels as tho it pops and then all goes silent. I'm scared. for reals. 

It doesn't hurt or anything..I don't wanna go to the doctor. Doctors are scary. 

What do you all think it may be? Or am I just being a weirdo?


----------



## Red (Dec 30, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm not sure what category to put this in...
> 
> But lately I've been experiencing ringing sounds in my left ear. Or like. It feels as tho it pops and then all goes silent. I'm scared. for reals.
> 
> ...



Tinnitus.

I have had it for years now along with a slight hearing loss in one ear. I used to have lots of ear infections as a child which over the years have damamged my ears causing the noise. I get a consistant, low growling hum coupled with a high pitched central 'wavy' buzz and sometimes a clear, loud very high pitched tone, but luckily that one seems to only last for a minute or two now and then. I have had an MRI to check it wasn't a tumor as they can cause ear ringing. I don't want to scare you by saying that but it'll be something the docs will probably mention. I am very prone to head colds and get the crackling and popping in my ears frequently. I describe it to friends like having a scrunched up crisp packet in my ears, pretty annoying.

After numerous hearing tests doctors discovered I also had hearing loss and said that apparantly this will worsen with age, as for the Tinnitus after so many tests over the years there is not a lot a doctor can do anymore. I have my own personal ways of coping with it, most of the time as long as I am not sat in silence I tune it out naturally. I have lots of tips for this if it becomes a persistant problem for you.

Don't be scared Fat and Proud, get someone to have a look and check whats going on. 

Also, you're not being a weirdo, I understand how frustrating it can be trying to describe an 'invisible' complaint to others. It can be hard for people to show sympathy if they have never experienced the problem themselves.

Hopefully it's just a head cold and will go away naturally. Any questions love, just give me shout.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 30, 2008)

Girl, 

Thank you. I looked up Tinnitus....and it says it can be 'caused' by lowered levels of serotonin.

I have recently been taking Elavil/Amitriptyline for frequent migraines. It lowers serotonin levels. 

Crazyness. What should I do?


----------



## Red (Dec 30, 2008)

I reckon, get it checked out anyway just to be safe. It's a serious complaint so the doctor wont think you're being silly, infact most doctors I've had to see about it are over sympathetic as they know how frustrating a condition it is.

Try this:

*The ValSalva Maneuver*

'...If the pressure persists, you could try to force some air into the middle ear by holding your breath (pinch your nose if needed) and blowing gently and steadily for a few seconds to force air pressure through the Eustachian tubes into the middle ear. This is called a ValSalva maneuver -- be careful not to blow too hard or you could damage your ears.

If you have any other symptoms, like significant hearing loss, humming/buzzing sounds, dizziness/spinning, fever, or drainage from the ear, see an Ear, Nose and Throat specialist...' (Online source)

I find this can work sometimes for me but only in one ear. The other one tries to open but closes straight after. It might take some pressure off your ear alleviating the Tinnitus noise?

If not in pain and you just want to drown the noise out it can be especially noticable at night time. I have one of these so I can listen to talk radio. Unless under the significant influence of alcohol I find it very hard to sleep in silence.


This is a good website for information The British Tinnitus Association

If in pain I found a good remedy over the summer. I was in tears on the plane back from Boston as my ears were hurting to much. I was such a wobbly mess (just ask Scrumpy!) for hours afterwards as my head was so sore and bunged up and my tinnitus was going mental. By the time I got home I was in a right state. I was so tired from travelling and just needed to sleep, I came up with an accidental soothing remedy. I boiled the kettle to make tea whilst wondering what I was going to do I sat there holding the mug I rested my ear over the steam coming off (needless to say I gave up actually drinking the tea!). It was so helpful and soothing I stayed like that until it had gone cold. I then filled a furry hot water bottle and lay down on that whilst I slept, again very soothing. 

Hope it helps, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 30, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> Girl,
> 
> Thank you. I looked up Tinnitus....and it says it can be 'caused' by lowered levels of serotonin.
> 
> ...



See a doctor. Seriously. Or a nurse practitioner, which are way less "scary" than doctors. Tinnitus can be caused by all kinds of things including jaw joint dysfunction (TMD, incorrectly called TMJ) in which case a dentist can help you. It can be caused by fluid behind the ear drum. It can be caused by brain tumors. 

No one can either a) diagnose you over the internet (or even diagnose you at ALL if they have that skill), or b) treat you unless you see a professional.

Please. See a professional. Soon. Obviously you're in a doctor's care if you're being prescribed Elavil/Amitriptyline, so start with that doctor and see what they can do for you. Please.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 30, 2008)

I also have tinnitus, primarily in my right ear. Normally I do not notice it, but earlier this year the ringing became perceptibly loud and bothersome for a couple of months. I was distressed to think that the increase in loudness was permanent, but then, mysteriously, it calmed down again. 

As has been mentioned, there are many causes, some organic and others having to do with being exposed to high-decibel sounds. As a precaution, I carry earplugs with me everywhere these days, in case I end up in a loud club, for example. I don't care if it makes me seem like an old lady complaining about the noise to my friends -- I'm determined to protect my hearing as much as possible from now on.


----------



## Red (Dec 30, 2008)

Apparently Quinine (found in tonic water for example) can worsen tinnitus. I don't really know why but I remember thinking that the doctor was joking when he told me, its so unfair considering one of my favourite drinks is gin and tonic!


----------



## Indy (Jan 5, 2009)

I found aspirin causes mine to flair up!


----------



## moore2me (Jan 7, 2009)

*One cause of tinnitis (ringing in the ear) is hearing loss. * *The major cause of hearing loss is exposure to excessive noise.* Some noise experts (audiologists) argue that even most age related hearing loss is due to cumulative effectives of noise in our culture over our lifetime. The tricky thing about noise related hearing loss is that it is usually painless. You do not know you are experiencing it until it is too late to correct the problem. You have already lost part of your hearing and it is not reversible. 

Fat and Proud, you mentioned that the ringing was in your left ear. Usually hearing loss is bilateral (meaning it occurs in both ears equally). The few cases we see it in one ear more than the other would be someone who - uses one earbud in a headset & turns it up loud, shoots a rifle left handed, or does something that exposes the left ear to more noise than the right. You can have a hearing test to check your ears without going to a doctor. There are school & factory nurses that check hearing, hearing aid salespeople, and audiologists.

The easiest way to protect yourself against noise induced hearing loss is to reduce the noise levels. Turn the radio to a moderate level. Avoid high noise areas. Wear hearing protection when you must work around noise such as mowing the grass, shooting firearms, or going to a noisy public function. You can get little foam earplugs that are disposable for less than a dollar a pair. And if you have kids, we really are going to see a plague of severely hard of hearing folks when these IPOD & MP3 users start getting middle age. They really need to protect themselves now by keeping the volume of their music at moderate (less than 85 decibels dBA) levels. (Good luck with that!)

But, Fat & Proud, as OPs have mentioned, there are other conditions that can cause ringing in the ears. 

&#8226; Some are: taking certain medications (antibiotics, cancer drugs, quinine, chloroquinine )
&#8226; Arthritis of the bones of the inner ear
&#8226; Certain diseases such as diabetes, cancer, etc.
&#8226; Trauma to the outer ear (explosion, eardrum hurt by scratch, etc.), and more.

So, a few things you might try to reduce the ringing (or keep it from getting worse) might be:
1. Reduce exposure to noise levels, reduce duration of noise exposure,
2. Wear hearing protection when noise levels are high, 
3. Have a hearing test,
4. Discuss diseases and conditions with your doctor or an audiologist, and/or
5. Certain ear drops for tinnitus are available over-the-counter at local pharmacies.

Here is a good link for some info on tinnitis

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/tinnitus/DS00365/DSECTION=causes

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/tinnitus/DS00365/DSECTION=treatments-and-drugs


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had tinnitus, mainly in my right ear, for about 20 years, mostly from being a drummer but also from playing in bands that were sometimes loud and going to some loud rock shows. Oh, and I listen to recorded music constantly. There was one show in particular that did it tho. 

Are you exposed to loud sound, FAP? Especially earphones, those can damage you. Try to cut back and give your ears a rest if so, you'll notice an improvement.


----------

